# Snow Removal



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Some people like plows, some like rotary, and then there's the brushing.










Scott


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the poor motorman, effectively out in the open. The carbody has glass to keep the relays and resisters dry, but labor was insignificant in those days.

Scott, will i see you at York later this month?

Larry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> will i see you at York later this month?


Yup!


----------

